# S5 Ethernet



## kolbendosierer (4 Mai 2005)

hallo Forum-Gemeinde,

ich suche Unterlagen, wie man S5 115er Baureihe mit Ethernet verbinden kann.

Ist für ein BDE-System gedacht.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie das so geht. 


Bedanke mich im voraus


Robert


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

Hallo kolbendosierer,
kann man über CP's machen, z.B. CP535, CP1430 und Konsorten.Die CP's werden mit einer entsprechenden COM-Software parametriert. Im Laufe der Jahre hat es da einige CP's mit zugehöriger COM-Sofware bei Siemens gegeben. Mit allen diesen verschiedenen CP's kann man von einem PC (der mit einem Simatic OPC-Server bestückt ist) mit den SPS'sen in beiden Richtungen kommunizieren. Vom PC (der jetzt hier mal als Gateway zu betrachten ist), kann man dann mittels eines OPC-Clients in C, C++, VB oder Delphi die Daten dann direkt in die BDE (Oracle, M$ SQL-Server, AS400 o.ä.) schreiben oder von dort lesen. Ist nicht ganz billig, aber genügt auch den höheren Ansprüchen an Zuverlässigkeit und Verfügbarkeit in der Industrie.
Info's zu den einzelnen CP's findest Du auf der bekannten Siemens Homepage.
Gruss Gast ???


----------



## kolbendosierer (5 Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen und Danke für die Antwort.

Gibt es so was auch zum nachlesen? Ein gutes Buch oder irgendwelche .pdf's?

Bedanke mich im voraus und wünsche einen schönen Feiertag.


Gruß

Robert


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
hier für den CP1430 die Handbücher:
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zI0ODE2NwAA_12586144_HB/Com1430_1d.pdf
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TQxNTU5AAAA_12585718_HB/Com1430_2d.pdf
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2005)

kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche Unterlagen, wie man S5 115er Baureihe mit Ethernet verbinden kann.



Mahlzeit,

als Alternative zu den Baugruppen von Siemens kann 
man auch welche von Vipa oder inat einsetzen.

Hängt aber davon ab, 



			
				kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist für ein BDE-System gedacht.



was das BDE-System alles unterstützt bzw. voraussetzt.

Eine günstigere Alternative zu den Ethernet-Baugruppen 
ist eine COM-Umlenkung (seriell auf Ethernet am PC)  mit 
ComServer (Ethernet-Gerät mit serielle Schnittstelle) und
TTY-Wanderl-Kabel:

http://www.deltalogic.de/ethernet/comserver/comserver.htm

Kostet in Summe netto weniger als 400 €, ist aber auch 
langsamer als die Kommunikation mit der auf den Bus 
gesteckten TCP/IP-Baugruppe.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

Hallo,


danke erstmal für die Antworten. 
Was mich halt am meisten Interessiert ist, muß ich da ein Programm schreiben wenn ich z.B. eine Temperatur oder Signalzustände über Ethernet verschicken will.

Und wie das so grob aussieht.Z.B.
  L Pew  xy  // Temperatur
  T auf die Baugruppe und schicke es an das BDE-System.????

Wie gesagt kein Plan. Deshalb möchte ich mich da irgendwie reinarbeiten.
Wenn jemand ein gutes Buch darüb kennt, bitte ne Info 


Gruß

Robert


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ein  Buch, welches diese doch eher speziellen Fragen 
beantwortet, ist uns nicht bekannt.

Zur Kommunikation zwischen PC und S5 gibt es 
zwei unterschiedliche Prinzipien:

1. Pollen der gewünschten SPS-Variablen
   Dabei fragt die PC-Software die Daten laufen an
   VT: Keine Änderungen im S5-Programm
   NT: Permaneter Datenverkehr, auch wenn sich nichts ändert

2. per SEND/RECEIVE
   S5 schickt die Daten so, wie es parametriert wurde
   VT: Datenverkehr nur "bei Bedarf"
   NT: S5-Programm muss modifiziert werden

Der erste Fall ist in der Praxis einfacher zu handhaben.
Man greift so von außen auf dei Steuerung zu wie ein
Programmiergerät. Man hat so kein Problem mit der 
Gewährleistung, da das SPS-Programm unverändert bleibt.
Aber man benötigt das Protokoll auf dem PC, das 
Lizenzkosten verursacht:

Beispiele:
PC-S5-Link von Träger
AGLink S5 von uns
Prodave von Siemens

Der zweite Fall läst sich eventuell mit vorhandener Software
erledigen. Leider sind mir die PC-seitigen Voraussetzungen 
für SEND/RECEIVE nicht bekannt. Weiter unterstützt der 
ComServer SEND/RECEIVE nicht.

Um zu entscheiden was man nehmen soll, muss man die 
BDE-Software anschauen, was diese unterstützt - und 
die gewünschte Aktualisierungsrate.

Eine detailliertere Beschreibung des Gesamtprojektes 
würde eventuell noch weitere Hinweise udn Ideen bringen.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

*S5 Ethernet-Verbindung*

Hallo Gast,


> Und wie das so grob aussieht.Z.B.
> L Pew xy // Temperatur
> T auf die Baugruppe und schicke es an das BDE-System.????


Nein, eigentlich viel einfacher. Der Simatic OPC-Server (auf Deinem PC zu installieren), holt sich z.B. die Temperaturwerte über den CP1430 selbstständig aus der S5 via S/R-Verbindung. Die Verbindung wird z.B. mit COM1430 projektiert, in ein EPROM geschossen und das EPROM in den CP1430 gesteckt. Im S5-AG müssen in dem Fall keine weiteren Sachen programmiert werden, ausser die Hantierungsbausteine SEND-ALL und RECEIVE-All zyklisch mit der Auftragsnummer "0" aufzurufen. Im PC reicht der Simatic OPC-Server und eine handelsübliche  Ethernet-Karte (z.B. 3COM). Arbeitsaufwand für diese ganze Prozedur ist ca. 1 Stunde. Andere Wege sind natürlich auch möglich, erfordern jedoch grundsätzlich mehr Programmieraufwand in der S5 und auf dem PC. Literatur dazu gibt es leider keine, jedoch gibt es auf der Siemens Homepage eine ausführliche Beschreibung. Suche einfach nach Beitrags-ID 16697502, dort ist alles genau beschrieben.
Gruss
Gast ???


----------



## kolbendosierer (5 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

@ Gast ???

Wo kann ich den Beitrags-ID 16697502 finden? Habe jetzt zwei Stunden auf der Siemens HP gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben oder vielleicht sogar den Link posten?


Bedanke mich im voraus.

Robert


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
swchau mal hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...ang=de&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=16697502
mfg
dietmar


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für den Link und natürlich auch Danke an alle die mir hier weitergeholfen haben.

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende



Gruß

Robert


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo kolbendosierer,


			
				kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich den Beitrags-ID 16697502 finden


Obwohl lorenz2512 schon den kompletten Link hier eingstellt hat, noch einen Hinweis : Die Beitrags-ID einfach als Suchbegriff auf der Siemens HP eingeben, dann erscheint der gewünschte Beitrag. Ich habe bisher immer bewusst die Beitrags-ID angegeben, da sich die URL's der Beiträge bisher immer wieder verändert haben und die Links dann ganz schnell nicht mehr funktionierten. 
Gast ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Mai 2005)

Das Fragezeichen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beitrags-ID einfach als Suchbegriff auf der Siemens HP eingeben, dann erscheint der gewünschte Beitrag.



Im Prinzip ja, ich würde aber trotzdem als Support-Startseite diese hier vorschlagen:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cseus&objaction=cssearch&content=skm/main.asp


----------



## SPS Markus (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo deltalogic,

der Link ist super. Doch wenn ich mal schnell was suche ist doch:
www.ad.siemens.de/support

schneller von Hand eingetragen. Dort findet sich auch schnell (fast!)
 alles gewünschte.

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo SPS Markus,


			
				SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> schneller von Hand eingetragen


den Link von deltalogic einfach als Lesezeichen abspeichern, dann hat sich das Eintragen von Hand sowieso erledigt.  :idea: 
Gast ???


----------

